
Awesome Functional Python - pmoriarty
https://github.com/sfermigier/awesome-functional-python/blob/master/README.md
======
eindiran
Whenever functional programming in Python comes up, I like to plug Coconut[0],
one of the languages mentioned in the link above.

It adds a lot of really nice functional idioms to Python, and all Python3 code
is by definition valid Coconut (ie Coconut is a superset of Python3), so
trying it out is very easy.

[0] [http://coconut-lang.org/](http://coconut-lang.org/)

